# Mountain Unicycling at 61!



## unigeezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Took my mountain unicycle to a favorite trail today in Oak Park, CA, called "Dead Cow". Super technical but recent heavy rains caused many loose rocks and boulders to come tumbling down, making it way harder to negotiate. But Just hiking this trail will rattle your bones, let alone riding it on ONE wheel, and you’ll feel I for days afterward! Be sure to watch some cool hiker comments at the end, especially the blonde!.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, that's pretty good for a 60 year old, looks like fun but I imagine it is a heck of a workout for your muscles!  On rocks like that I'd hike by foot, not even a two wheeler for this gal unless it's level ground.  BTW, welcome!


----------



## Knight (Mar 6, 2017)

Next video showing cycling back up that trail?


----------



## unigeezer (May 18, 2017)

Knight said:


> Next video showing cycling back up that trail?


Climbing steep hills are a favorite of mine. Main problem climbing steep trail sections like that is loss of traction from it being loose and sandy. I was the first and still oldest to ride a unicycle up to the top of Fargo street in Los Angeles. They've been having the yearly event since the 70's and at a whopping 33% grade it's one of the steepest streets in the world. 




Most recently, I hopped my 36" wheeled unicycle up 68 stairs, which was filmed by a cinematographer with a steadicam:


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

LOL.  Yeah, right.


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

If I were able, I'd like to try that just for the challenge.  But for enjoying the scenery, walking the trail is the way to better go.


----------



## unigeezer (May 22, 2017)




----------

